
Samsung Galaxy Fold review: The future is an ugly disappointment - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/samsung-galaxy-fold-review-the-future-is-an-ugly-disappointment/
======
panpanna
Do you guys remember when Engadget made fun of Galaxy note, claiming 5" was
just too big? Remember the imore folks making thumb-reach illustrations that
showed the 3.5" iPhone had the optimal size and Galaxy note was just useless?

This behavior reminds of the Gretzky quote about being where the puck will be.
Well, some tech journalist are standing where the puck was 2 years ago and
refuse to move.

While I am not geting a Fold myself, I can definitely see the apeal. More
importantly, I can see how this can evolve into other products. Remember this
when we all use thin foldable tablets instead of clunky laptops.

~~~
untog
> Remember the imore folks making thumb-reach illustrations that showed the
> 3.5" iPhone had the optimal size

IMO they’re still right about that. It makes me very sad that no phone
manufacturer takes smaller handsets seriously these days.

~~~
jbarberu
I just bought a new phone, ended up with an a50 with 6.4" display. I
absolutely hate the size of the screen, but there are depressingly few options
in the 4-5" range :(

Just like with Smart TV, there are lots of people who don't want it but no
market for us.

------
zomg
much like the television market, i think the mobile phone market is
essentially feature complete.

nobody is asking for a folding phone, just like nobody wanted a curved
television.

~~~
fulafel
Touchscreen usability is still very poor for things other than scrolling,
there are obvious improvements blocked on tech building blocks.

